# SUBS NEEDED in TOLEDO & LAKE TWP, OHIO



## Snow Master (Jul 30, 2007)

We are seeking sub contractors with truck mounted plows and loaders to service a few large accounts in West Toledo, South Toledo, & Lake Twp. Must possess liability insurance and reliable equipment. Email equipment list and experience to [email protected].

Also seeking a few drivers and sidewalk crewmen.


----------



## Snow Master (Jul 30, 2007)

Still looking...


----------



## SNOMACHINE (Dec 2, 2009)

Might know a couple guys interested. Are you looking for pushers to come with the loaders?
And what your willing to pay hourly? PM me.


----------



## Snow Master (Jul 30, 2007)

Still Looking...


----------

